# American Baldhead Rollers



## Crab_Shrapnel

Okay, I recently found a man that lives near me that raises rollers. When I looked at his site, I discovered that they are called American Baldhead Rollers, which I'm pretty sure is a show pigeon. But, I wonder, can they still roll?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I've never heard of them called that. I have a feeling they are still performance rollers, just called American based on the strains created here (like turner, jacs, etc). Either way, they are still the Birmingham Roller breed.


----------



## Ross Howard

Goggle up American Baldhead Roller ( show bird )


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Interesting. Guess you learn something new everyday. I've always heard three names - Rollers, Birmingham Rollers, or Show Rollers.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

So, can Show Rollers still roll?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Mine could, they just didn't fly enough to show it  The male would flap circles around the loft to show off to the ladies, often doing a flip as he took off. I wouldn't expect them to be very good at rolling if you actually got them flying. My show rollers were chubby looking and extremely cute  Very full of themselves. But didn't fly as kits.


----------



## Ross Howard

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> So, can Show Rollers still roll?


Nothings absolute but as Mary says not real good. There are baldheaded Birmingham Rollers u just have to source them out seeing most performing birds are bred for performance not color.


----------



## sreeshs

MaryOfExeter said:


> Interesting. Guess you learn something new everyday. I've always heard three names - Rollers, Birmingham Rollers, or Show Rollers.


This is from a list of breeds I got from the Internet, it doesn't have the American Balhead Rollers mentioned, but there are a few other names 

*American Roller
Birmingham Roller
Central Asiatic Roller
Fish Eye Roller
Flying Oriental Roller
Flying Performing Roller
Galati Roller (Roller of Galati ?)
Iran Roller
Majorcan Esbart Roller
Oriental Roller
Parlor Roller
Quet Roller
Rakovnik Roller
Romanian Moriscar Roller
Roller Pigeon*


----------



## cotdt

MaryOfExeter said:


> Mine could, they just didn't fly enough to show it  The male would flap circles around the loft to show off to the ladies, often doing a flip as he took off. I wouldn't expect them to be very good at rolling if you actually got them flying. My show rollers were chubby looking and extremely cute  Very full of themselves. But didn't fly as kits.


I want to see pictures!


----------



## fresnobirdman

there are no such thing as American rollers.
they all were imported from england and there forth are Birmingham rollers. 
show rollers are crossed with other birds to obtain that color and look.


doing one or two flips is NOT performance.
its a cull.

there is a certain depth that a roller has to roll to be called a roller.
not sure how deep it was.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

here's a the American Baldhead Roller Club website with pics so y'all will know what I'm talking about: http://www.welovebaldheads.com/


----------



## 2y4life

They do not roll and are only called "rollers" because they initially were bred from rollers back in the late 70s. The actual name for them are "Show Rollers".

I have a pair and I also am friends with the #1 show roller/American baldhead roller breeder in the world. They do not roll and can barely fly. They are very clumsy when it comes to flying but boy are they a sight to see.

Here was my cock Show Roller on eggs:


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

*Nice Lookin Bird !*



2y4life said:


> They do not roll and are only called "rollers" because they initially were bred from rollers back in the late 70s. The actual name for them are "Show Rollers".
> 
> I have a pair and I also am friends with the #1 show roller/American baldhead roller breeder in the world. They do not roll and can barely fly. They are very clumsy when it comes to flying but boy are they a sight to see.
> 
> Here was my cock Show Roller on eggs:


Hey 2y4Life Nice lookin Bird -- the Ones on that other provided website look like Modena Baldhead Rollers .... lol ! Peace !


----------



## GlacierIce2

*wanting to buy baldhead rollers for*

Are you willing to sell some baldhead rollers? If so would you send some pics and what would the price be for a breeding pair.


----------



## Pigeonrh

There are standards for american show rollers and Canadian show rollers(at least here in Canada).
Show rollers have a much larger body/head and are not near as good flyers, let alone rollers, as your flying rollers. It's been breed out of them for the most part.

Here is a picture of our Canadian show roller standard http://crc02.tripod.com/pages/std_paint.html

Here are pics of your american show rollers http://www.turnedluck.com/showloft/ShowRollers/ShowRollers.htm
Different but still the same large body and head. Both the above breeds are shown under fancy breeds and not flying breeds.

Here are your flying rollers(Birmingham) http://www.nbrconline.com/Galleries.aspx

3 different breeds. 3 different standards


----------



## ptras

GlacierIce2 said:


> Are you willing to sell some baldhead rollers? If so would you send some pics and what would the price be for a breeding pair.


This thread is a year old. If you want rollers, contact member Rico1938.


----------



## chrisbirm

*Feather foot Baldies*

Hi I keep both Birminghams as well as Featherfoot Baldies (at least that what we call them in Australia), which look at lot like your bird. Does your bird have feathers on its feet? If so thats what it could be then.

ChrisBirm


----------

